# White racing pigeon color questions.



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I was wondering why white racing pigeons were white.

Is the white a simple recessive mutation where in order to get a white bird they need to have two copies of a recessive gene?

Or is the white color line-bred? Meaning is the white trait selected for over many generations until what remains is a white bird that breeds true.

I ask because I am getting back into pigeons and want to incorporate some white racers along with some regular racers.


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

Ramiro said:


> Is the white a simple recessive mutation where in order to get a white bird they need to have two copies of a recessive gene?
> 
> Or is the white color line-bred? Meaning is the white trait selected for over many generations until what remains is a white bird that breeds true.


Yes. 

There is recessive white. They will have bull (dark colored) eyes and should be pure white. If you get these they will breed true.

Then there are the combinations of pied, grizzle and ash red. Many of these white pigeons will have a few colored feathers but they are 99% white. These also usually have normal colored eyes but could have a bull eye if a pied area hits the eyes.

Tim


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried breeding the leucistic birds to some of their best racers and thus produce good leucistic whites?


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't race but this guy seems to have bred white, black and about every color in between into his racers. http://www.whiteracers.20m.com/

Tim


----------

